# Looks whose 6 now!!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My beautiful Lacie! Happy birthday my gorgeous girl!
It was actually yesterday but mommy had a brain fog, so we are pretending it's today :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY LACIE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lacie! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Six cheers for six years!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet Lacie. So glad you are doing better now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks gorgeous, Joanne. Happy Birthday sweet little one!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer::tender:Happy 6th Birthday, Lacie!:tender::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lacie. I too have brain fog now and then. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL, BEAUTIFUL LACIE YOU ARE SO LOVED BY YOUR AUNTIE. I KNOW MOMMY IS SPOILING HER GIRL JUST RIGHT. :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday beautiful Lacie! 
Your hair got so long:w00t:!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> :chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY LACIE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you Awntie Sherry 😘


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> Happy Birthday Lacie! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Six cheers for six years!


Thanks Greg!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday sweet Lacie. So glad you are doing better now.


Thank you uncle Walter! 
Lacies doing better than all of us around here. xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> She looks gorgeous, Joanne. Happy Birthday sweet little one!


Thank you Awntie Sandi ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girl!


Thank you Awntie Maggie 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer::tender:Happy 6th Birthday, Lacie!:tender::cheer:


Thank you Awntie Marie ❤🐶❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> Happy Birthday Lacie. I too have brain fog now and then. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


Thank you uncle Addison!

Addison...I'm glad I'm not alone with in the brain fog department, lol.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL, BEAUTIFUL LACIE YOU ARE SO LOVED BY YOUR AUNTIE. I KNOW MOMMY IS SPOILING HER GIRL JUST RIGHT. :wub:


Thank you dear sweet Awntie Paula 💕💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Lacie!
> Your hair got so long:w00t:!


Thanks Awntie Sandi!

Lacies mange has been in remission...which means she could grow her hair long again:thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Lacie. You're looking wonderful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Lacie. You're looking wonderful!


THANKYOU Awntie Kathy 💕


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: Happy belated 6th birthday Lacie! :wub2: Such a beautiful girl! :tender: I hope Mommy spoiled you just right! :wub: I have a feeling she did just that! :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> arty: Happy belated 6th birthday Lacie! :wub2: Such a beautiful girl! :tender: I hope Mommy spoiled you just right! :wub: I have a feeling she did just that! :aktion033:


Awe...thanks Awntie Denise ❤


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday Lacie!_


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> _Happy Birthday Lacie!_


Thank you Awntie Brenda! Hope your well 💕


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy belated Birthday you beautiful baby! We all love you so very much!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> Happy belated Birthday you beautiful baby! We all love you so very much!


Thank you Bridget!! 💕💕


----------

